# Marlin MOD 39



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

I got this awhile back what I found out is that it's a 1954 .nice clean gun for age. I have been told Remington will never make the 39 what's your opinion and value of it. No gold trigger.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

harryhunter said:


> I got this awhile back what I found out is that it's a 1954 .nice clean gun for age. I have been told Remington will never make the 39 what's your opinion and value of it. No gold trigger.


Do you have a picture?


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

I can't get the pictures to come up on here


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Have an identical one. Learned to shoot w/it & eventually passed to me from my Dad. Finest .22 ever made.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m not an expert on their value, but I haven’t seen one below $500 for quite some time. Most seem to be $600 plus. I almost bought a new one years ago when they were $200, but I liked the Browning BL22 better, so that’s what I bought.


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

I remember years ago I bought a article 2 39 for a couple hundred. Killed slot of squirrels with that gun. That's why I got another one but didn't know that the value had gone up that much. Thanks for the information


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There are so many variants of the Model 39. The original 39 fetchs upwards of 1500. Then Marlin started micro grooving or something and those issues tend to bring less. I've seen 39's go for 350 upwards to 1500.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Right now that particular model be right around $600+ to private sales but if you were to trade it in a lot less, but I wouldn't dare do that. One of best well made guns you will ever find. My brother has mine as I picked a Win 9422 which I prefer due to its smoother operation and lighter weight. Enjoy it!


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

Yakphisher said:


> Right now that particular model be right around $600+ to private sales but if you were to trade it in a lot less, but I wouldn't dare do that. One of best well made guns you will ever find. My brother has mine as I picked a Win 9422 which I prefer due to its smoother operation and ligh8ter weight. Enjoy it!


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

OK thanks. I to have a win. 92 I like shooting groundhogs with 25 - 20 Oct barrel


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Going by pictures and date I would say $600 would be a reasonable price. I have one I bought new in 70s. I got a deal on it from distributor changing out their display rack guns. I bought it because my kids were in cowboy stage and were on me to take out my old 1897 Marlin I've had since I was 5. I was afraid of it getting damaged. It wasn't long before they wanted to shoot 10/22s with 30shot mags so the 39 didn't get much wear. It hasn't been shot 1000 rds yet.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Cheapest I see them around the CLE is $500 so $500-$700 is on point. I picked one up at gun show 1 1/2 years ago for $260 had the lever jammed open and had been parkerized it has the deluxe checkered wood stock. Missing the from mag tube ring but I bought a new one and just waiting to put it on. It was a broken pin that kept the lever open so I feel i got a great deal on it. Functionally fine at this point as far as I can tell. Haven’t shot it yet but I will eventually. It does have a nice smooth action


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a 39M, bought it in the the late 80s, best 22 I have ever owned, a tack driver, shot a lot of squirrel and rabbit with it. I will never sell it, it will get passed on to one of my sons. Enjoy yours


----------

